# Solved: Unable to resolve the server's DNS address



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address.

I changed laptop to OpneDNS servers but this did not solve problem. I checked router info but it seems to work OK, however it is a new Motorola router/modem Surfboard SBG6580 model and I did not have these problems with previous router. Older router was not DOCSIS 3.0 compliant but this one is allowing me to couple to Comcast's Booster speed connection. 

Sys Info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4500 @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4061 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 7 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 459940 MB, Free - 235004 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K50IJ
Antivirus: PC Cleaner Pro, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled

RESPONSE TO IPCONFIG /ALL


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3E-4B-D6-C9-8E-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethern
et Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-6C-AD-38
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-C9-8E-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d88d:66f5:31b4:a05a%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.118(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 04, 2013 6:15:45 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 04, 2013 1:22:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7E-2A-9F-1C-4B-D6-C9-8E-1F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FB143748-0F56-4FFE-AA03-A7962A74BDF4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FF545C05-B7A5-4CED-9632-02D6D2A8BBFF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1465F7A0-94E6-4EE3-8F8B-42D5140A69F1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CD3ED9D6-1A6D-49DC-966D-D10CE56120B8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {21FFA3E0-71CA-426F-A9EB-AC1B5172F4EA}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {770A4875-96B1-4F8A-B228-B58DD36BEBB1}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {710F9E4D-CEFF-4369-A426-1A72B8043628}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {D43994C6-92B2-4F37-8B4A-F34BA5566ABE}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any other PCs connected to the router and working ?

if you connect by cable to the router does it work OK

can you post the following three ping tests
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.0.1*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, I did that too. Here are the results

PING

==========================================================================================================================Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms
=======================================================================================================================

PING GOOGLE.COM

ping could not find host GOOGLE.COM

====================================================================================================================

PING 209.183.226.152

PING TIMED OUT


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

seems you have a connection to the router - BUT not to internet and not a DNS issue as the IP address also does not ping

so


> any other PCs connected to the router and working ?


Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

As to other computers - the in house desktop returned essentially the same message except it was "Error 118" instead of 105.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so no PC works with the router

check to see if its online - goto the status page on the router - do you get a IP from the MODEM
whats the status of the lights as requested on modem and router

if you connect a PC directly to the modem with a cable - does it work ?
do a powercycle

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Some have thought the Error 118 was a bug in Chrome. However, I am getting "The Connection Has Timed Out" error with Firefox.


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

As to whether the PC works with the router - they do connect. It is just that I usually have to hit reload a couple times to get to the page. The google home page loads immediately but other sites time out. The device I use is a combination modem router and all lights are signaling a proper connection. I'll try a power cycle, but doubtful...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Complete a factory reset to the modem. If that does not work, then you will need to replace the modem. To do the reset, hold the reset button on the back of the modem for 30 seconds.


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a difference after the power cycle. I went to the BBC Home Page http://www.bbc.com/ and clicked on the top box - it was not loading but displayed a continuous spinning circle. The link opened a new tab but displayed the error - - - - "Error 118 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out." - - - I tried IMGUR and received this message:
Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do the factory reset. If that doesn't work, go to http://192.168.0.1 and log in. The default is username - *admin* and password - *motorola*

Under the Status section (the first one you should be on) look for Diagnostics on the left. If you do have one, let me know.


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, the modem is new but has connected properly before. Right now it is somewhat connecting to the IMGUR pages - some images do not appear. A broken signal icon appears instead of the image. The BBC site still returns an error. Nothing has been changed in the modem settings other than security features. But, if all else fails I'll try the reset. Something is wrong though - the speedtest site reports only half of the download speed I had before.


----------



## Ronduda (Jan 4, 2013)

You're not going to believe this. It was the ISP substation. It was gradually degrading all day and then it finally crashed. They fixed it after 8 PM tonight and all is well with the world again...I hope.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

